# Two Paddock Lake brothers stand accused of counterfeit cartridges!



## Chukin'Vape (11/9/19)

Hi Guys, I was thinking if we share this on social media it would start moving the spotlight off vaping and onto actual suspects. So here is the post. 

https://fox6now.com/2019/09/10/20-y...-accused-of-making-illegal-vaping-cartridges/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi Guys, I was thinking if we share this on social media it would start moving the spotlight off vaping and onto actual suspects. So here is the post.
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2019/09/10/20-y...-accused-of-making-illegal-vaping-cartridges/



Thanks for this @Chukin'Vape. I will definitely share it!


----------

